# Hydronic Hydroshock string supressor!!



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

Well I won a free Hydroshock from Clint at Hydronic last week and received it a couple of days ago. At first opening the package I looked it over and was very impressed with the machine work and the way the little piston or shock absorber worked. It is a very good design. So I went to test it, I went down in my basement to really hear the diffrence of my bow. I had a solid sts on my bow so I could compare between the two. I first shot four arrows with my bow the way it was, and then swaped out to the Hydroshock sts. It went on very easy and the directions were very clear how to do it. Then I shot four arrows with the Hydroshock sts and the first thing I noticed was an obvious sound diffrence. It was much quieter and had a deeper thud. The next thing I noticed was that about half the hand shock went away, It felt like a diffrent bow. Then I went outside and there was a huge diffrence in sound. My friend even told me it sounded way quieter than before.So over all I must say that Hydroshock has a hit and it performes as promised, I highly recommend this product to anyone looking to get a sts for there bow it is a great product. I also want to say that I am in no way affiliated with Hydronic I just wanted to give my honest opinon. I wanted to thank Clint for his great product.


----------

